# Air conditioning your frog rooms?



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

For anybody out there that uses an air conditioner for their frog room, what temp do you ususally keep the room at? I just purchased an air conditioner for my frog room and I have been playing with the temps in the room. I just don't want to freeze all of my frogs. That would be a costly mistake..... I figured that if I have invested this much time and money on my frogs I needed to invest in a good air conditioner to keep them from cooking in the summer months. My house gets pretty hot and with all of the lights in my frog room it gets even hotter that the rest of the house.....
I have been trying to keep the room at about 70F but, that still seems a tad too high. 

Anyone out there have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

i too got a window unit recently and i keep it going constantly. room temps stay in the 60's but with lights and all the tanks are in the low 70's at the most. 
a room temp of 70 i think would be fine but my tanks, with all glass tops get hotter than room temp so you may want to check that out. my tanks have been 5+ degrees hotter than room temp. just check the tank temps and lower the room temp until you get the temp you want.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Be more concerned with the temps in the tanks than in the room, though they are obviously related.
If you have reasonably modest lighting, I would say 70 in the room would be great.
You must take into consideration that different sized tanks and quarantine/froglet containers will be at different temps as well.
My frogroom gets to around 75 during the day, down to 68-70 at night, with in tank temps being on the average 3 degrees higher...that is a little warmer than I'd like, but my frogs are doing fine, and breeding, so I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Hey Brad , I just put my A/C unit in 2 days ago . It's gettin hot in Everett already !!!LOL . Typically I set my A/C at around 70-74 w/ the inside of the tanks getting a degree or 2 higher . I turn it off when the lights go out ....temps just fall to around 69-70 for the low . This is my avarage temps through out the year so the frogs really don't seem to notice .......and don't miss a beat w/ the breeding either :shock: 
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Along those lines... I have central air conditioning in the house I rent and I am just starting this hobby. The room the frogs are going to be in also houses my reef tank. The room is in the mid 70's at night but during the day it reaches 80-81 degrees, sometimes more in the middle of summer. 

I put a thermometer/hygrometer in the viv that will house the frogs yesterday and it read 79 degrees and 90% humidity. Is this going to be too hot? The windows in the room aren't the type that can take a window unit. Would it be a good idea to have a normal window put in so I can get a small window AC?

Sorry to hijack, but it seems to be a related question.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I also rent a home . I use a small window A/C unit . It is desined to fit into a window that opens up and down with the top glass sliding down to take up the difference "old school design" . Alas I have a "new " window that open by sliding to the side , so here's what I did ............
Placed A/C unit into the open window . Took my open space measurment. Cut a piece of plywood to fit , covered that w/ a piece of 1 1/2 in foam to insulate9plus it helps w/ any light shinning though during the day . Placed a stick into the window also so intruders can't easily enter and , done . Diden't have to buy a new window ,and after the first year of setting my frog room up it takes me just 5 or so min to install and take out in the Fall . 
Happy cooler frogging ,
Daren Meyer


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I keep my tanks at about 74 in the winter and 78 in the summer.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

How are you guys controlling your AC units? I have to buy one for my new frog/fish room. The room is less than 100 square feet. The small AC units that I’ve seen do not have digital thermostats. They just have a number setting (1 to 10 or so) and a high to low dial. Can I use one of those aquarium chiller controllers?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Since the number setting dial is usually a cryptic thermostat, you can often just play with it until you get the setting you want.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Mine has a remote for temp setting and fan sped , readout is all LED lights so it's easy to read and dial in . I've also got it on a timer so it will turn on and shut off for me . the unit has a timer but it only shuts it off . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'm so lucky to have a basement. Except in the winter when I have to heat it. Actually, the past few nights the heater in my frog room has been running.

I keep the room temp between night time lows of 68 and late afternoon highs of 74. I only use T12s so my tanks are too much over those temps.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I actually bought a couple of air conditions last year like the one that Darren is talking about but, since my frog room is on the third level of my house and I have the windows that open up from right to left, I didn't really want to rig something up with plywood. I ended up buying a portable air conditioner that is on wheels. 
Here is the link from e-bay:
http://tinyurl.com/gtpp7
<Holy Crap! Batman, that was a long URL, Catfur>

It has been working really well and with all of the hot weather we having in Washington this past week I have been keeping my room at @ 68F. My frog tanks have been kept @ 70F inside. I have really noticed that when the temp gets above 75F in my frog room the frogs stop breeding for the most part. I am sure that the temp would have gone over 80F this week if I didn't have the new air conditioner and my frogs are still producing.....

I do still have two brand new air conditioners that have never been used and are still in the original boxes if someone wants to make me a deal. If anyone is interested I can post exact info on them after I get home tonight. I just know off hand that they are for a window that opens up and down.... 

Darren-
Don't worry about the hot weather yet.... I am sure that now that summer is actually around the corner it will change to be rainy and cold.....
That is usually the way it works. Isn't it? :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Thanks to this post I realized that it would be very difficult to keep Dendrobates in my apartment unless I had an AC ready on a moments notice. The summer months here are usually brutal in my apartment unless I have an AC, and not everyone in my household agrees with AC's running if the temps inside are below 90. :roll:


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Sams Club has a portable on wheels that you can empty out, saw it today for $329. Im gonna get one. It isn't often that it gets hot where I live, up on a hill, always a breeze (hence SummitWynds). Usually we shut off fans at night because it's too cold. But occasionally it gets hot. All my frogs are in my office, so I will only AC that room.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I have jalousy windows (not sure if that is spelled right.) They have multiple panes that crank outward at an angle. No way to put a unit in there. If you have one of those portable ACs on wheels from sam's club, what happens to the heat it creates? My chiller for my reef tank keeps the tank cool, but it generates heat in doing so, putting it into the room.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

The portable units still have to use the window to vent.
Mine came with a piece that fits into the window sill and you just close the window onto it. I am not sure if you can use this with a window that cranks out. If you own the house you might try cutting a vent into the wall. Kind of like the ones that clothes driers use.
Just a thought.
Later,
Brad


----------



## ssegovia (Aug 11, 2005)

*Frog Room Temp*

All I can say about this is watch your temperature spikes. I lost alot of froglets because of a conssistant (10 days) 8 degree temp spike in my frog room.
Seems like the froglets were coming out of the water a lot sooner because of the rise in temperature. Once they were out of the water they refused to eat. At first I thought I had some type of infection in the froglet room (virus or bacteria), however, after stabilizing the temperature to about 75 I noticed after about 2 weeks that everything was back to normal, all new froglets were fine and healthy as before.

That 8 degree temp spike caused the tadpoles to develope faster (un naturally), therefore shocking their system and shutting them down.

All thogether I lost about 30 froglets.

Don't let this happen to you. It's really painful to watch them die of starvation. I let the first few die, after that I euthonized the rest.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

How warm did it get in your frog room when you lost all those froglets? No adults died because of it?

Keeping the frog room cool enough in the summer here in FL is what worries me the most...I have a window a/c unit in the frog room that will not kick back on automatically if we have a power outage. I need to go find one that will do so, but then I have to convince hubby that it NEEDS to be switched out. What a tremendous pain in the rear. 

Kristen


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey guys. Today I received my friedrich Energy star model (5000BTU) I will be setting it up Wednesday for the mantellas and bombina.


----------

